# Fanged frogs among 40 new species in PNG crater



## herptrader (Sep 8, 2009)

*Published On:* 9-8-2009
*Source Site:* The Age (online)
*Author:* ROBERT BOOTH

Fanged frogs among 40 new species in PNG crater
ROBERT BOOTH
September 8, 2009
The Bosavi Woolly Rat had no fear of humans when it was discovered.

The Bosavi Woolly Rat had no fear of humans when it was discovered. Photo: Jonny Keeling/BBC

A LOST world populated by fanged frogs, grunting fish and tiny bear-like creatures has been discovered in a remote volcanic crater on Papua New Guinea.

A team of scientists from Britain, the US, Hawaii and Papua New Guinea found more than 40 previously unidentified species when they climbed into the kilometre-deep crater of Mount Bosavi and explored a pristine jungle habitat teeming with life that has evolved in isolation since the volcano last erupted 200,000 years ago.

*Go to Original Article*


----------



## gecko-mad (Sep 8, 2009)

thats awesome!!!! amazing what is still being discovered


----------



## Veredus (Sep 9, 2009)

Given the rate at which these habitats are being destroyed, you have to wonder how many undiscovered species die off even being discovered.


----------



## congo_python (Sep 9, 2009)

Amazing wish i was part of the discovery party,how good would it be.


----------



## herplove (Sep 9, 2009)

That is truly AMAZING!

The mind boggles WOW!


----------



## bongie555 (Sep 9, 2009)

what's amazing is that we spend billions of dollars on finding out whats on and inevitably know more about the moon but there still many things yet to be discovered on earth and our seas...


----------



## will.i.am (Sep 9, 2009)

What else could be still be hidden......


----------



## moosenoose (Sep 9, 2009)

So if I'm correct, the first lot of animals spotted in there would have been euthanized and taken back to a museum? That's the bit I love the best! WOW, a rare wooly rat that nobody has ever seen before!......... Kill it! :lol:


----------



## antaresia_boy (Sep 9, 2009)

^ ^ ^ true lol. amazing, i want some wooly rats....wonder is the nskaes would like 'em? and some fanged frogs..awesome pets?


----------



## Thor1 (Sep 9, 2009)

wow and a half go check thes pics out


In pictures: Mount Bosavi - lost land of the volcano | Environment | guardian.co.uk


----------



## rex888 (Sep 20, 2009)

i resently found a small frog like the one in the pics it was found in the banana boxes in a fruit shop can anyone id it if i post pics?


----------

